# Application pour filmer avec 2 objectifs



## crixus04 (24 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à toute l'équipe, je recherche désespérément quelque chose de simple et pourtant je ne trouve pas. Je cherche une application vidéo qui permettrait de swiper d'une caméra à l'autre et de pouvoir allumer le flash à tout moment en filmant. J'aime bien quand je pars en vacances ou en voyage, filmer mon parcours mais j'aime bien commenter mes vidéos et je voudrais pouvoir filmer et au moment ou je veux commenter, swiper avec la caméra selfi puis retourner sur la caméra dorsal. On m'a beaucoup parlé de filmic pro qui permet des tas de choses mais elle coûte 14.99€. Alors avant de l'acheter je voudrais être sur qu'elle puisse faire cette fonction. Merci à tous.

Martial


----------



## 2mac (24 Avril 2020)

Il y a celle-ci qui est gratuite et qui permet de filmer avec 2 caméras en simultané, pour le reste il faudrait tester.


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2020)

Je ne suis pas certain que tout ça soit possible avec Filmic, surtout la partie éclairage. Mais bon, c'est à ma connaissance la seule application qui fonctionne bien pour filmer avec deux objectifs en même temps.

Je viens de tester avec la dernière version et si on peut allumer la torche, je ne vois pas comment le faire en filmant.


----------



## crixus04 (24 Avril 2020)

Merci de votre aide et de vos réponse ! C'est fou quand même de pas pouvoir trouver une application simple qui propose cela. Instagram et Snapchat le permettent. J'ai essayé double-take mais le problème c'est que ça film en même temps alors que moi je veux pouvoir choisir soit l'un soit l'autre =/. Merci en tout cas pour vos réponses et votre aides.


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2020)

Je ne comprend pas. Dans ce cas, tu n’as pas besoin d’une application spécifique. Tu changes de caméra avec l’application d’origine.


----------



## crixus04 (25 Avril 2020)

Tu ne peux pas changer d'objectif selfi/arrière avec l'application d'origine. Tu es obligé d'arrêter la vidéo. Changer la caméra et relancer une vidéo.


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2020)

Tu fais un montage ensuite, ce n'est quand même pas un gros soucis.


----------



## Petidej (25 Avril 2020)

2mac t’as proposé une app gratuite qui te permet de mixer la caméra avant et arrière je comprends pas ou est le problème ?


----------



## crixus04 (25 Avril 2020)

J'ai pas trop le temps pour ça et un peu la flemme aussi je l'avoue mais je trouve ça aberrant qu'en 2020 ça ne soit toujours pas disponible. Je suis pro iPhone depuis le début mais faut quand même reconnaître que sur n'importe quelle autre smartphone androïd c'est faisable de base. C'est vraiment quelque chose de ce qu'il y a de plus basique. Mais bon ce n'est pas le sujet. Merci de votre aide en tout cas.


----------



## crixus04 (25 Avril 2020)

Petidej a dit:


> 2mac t’as proposé une app gratuite qui te permet de mixer la caméra avant et arrière je comprends pas ou est le problème ?


Elle superpose les deux images l'une sur l'autre ce n'est pas agréable à regarder.  C'est où les 2 en même temps ou rien.


----------



## lineakd (25 Avril 2020)

@crixus04 , il possible d’enregistrer les deux flux des cameras séparément avec l’app proposé par @2mac.
Voici un tutoriel en anglais.


----------



## Petidej (25 Avril 2020)

crixus04 a dit:


> Elle superpose les deux images l'une sur l'autre ce n'est pas agréable à regarder.  C'est où les 2 en même temps ou rien.


Les deux flux peuvent être soit dépendants soit indépendant... donc cqfd non ?


----------



## Gwen (26 Avril 2020)

En gros, il souhaite plus une application qui fasse le montage immédiatement si j'ai bien saisis.


----------



## crixus04 (28 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous, je reviens aux nouvelles pour vous dire que j'ai enfin trouvé l'application que je cherchais ! Elle s'appelle Dualgram disponible sur l'Apple store https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/dualgram/id1474345188

Elle permet donc de filmer et de changer de caméra tout en continuant de filmer. Elle permet également d'activer le flash tout en filmant. En gros ça transforme en super caméscope. Voilà merci à tous de m'avoir aidé .


----------

